

RIM Told to Pay $147 Million in Software Patent Dispute - rhufnagel
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/16/technology/rim-told-to-pay-147-million-for-violation-of-patents.html

======
pkteison
Patent was <http://www.google.com/patents/US6970917>

What I find most concerning about this is that the -idea- of responding to
control messages sent via special e-mails was deemed worthy of $8 per unit.
The end company doesn't get enough $s per unit to value individual ideas this
highly. Even if I were willing to grant that this is an idea deserving of
patent protection, and even if I was willing to consider $0 to go from the
idea to a functioning implementation, there are definitely hundreds, probably
thousands, perhaps even millions of ideas of this complexity involved in this
one product. Individual devices would have to be priced like airplanes if this
is deemed a reasonable price for each individual detail of how it works.

------
SeanDav
...and the pain just keeps on piling on for RIM. A lot of it was brought about
by their own hubris but I must admit I am starting to feel a little sorry for
RIM...

~~~
astrodust
Unfortunately RIM is a great target for these patent trolls as they have
enough money to pay damages, but not nearly enough to go on the offensive
against these parasites.

~~~
jbae29
They don't sound like patent trolls:

"The company claimed it had disclosed details of the technology to RIM during
licensing discussions. After declining to take a license, the BlackBerry maker
modified its software to include the patented systems, Mformation said in its
complaint."

~~~
gjm11
How does that mean they aren't patent trolls?

Surely the standard procedure for a patent troll is: Find company doing
whatever-it-is; get in touch with them and say "We think you're using our IP;
how about licensing it from us?"; talk to them; either license or sue.

However, as it happens it _doesn't_ appear that Mformation are pure patent
trolls; they do actually sell software.

~~~
PakG1
_After declining to take a license, the BlackBerry maker modified its software
to include the patented systems, Mformation said in its complaint._

Seems to not agree with what you think happened:

 _Find company doing whatever-it-is; get in touch with them and say "We think
you're using our IP; how about licensing it from us?"; talk to them; either
license or sue._

